

Approaching a state shift in Earth’s biosphere - thibaut_barrere
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v486/n7401/full/nature11018.html

======
thibaut_barrere
I wonder when we'll see more startups focusing on exactly how to cope with
that.

